# Crest Rev. Aux. Function Outputs / Smoke Unit



## marsfromrexford (Feb 22, 2015)

I imagine this has been covered before on this forum but...can someone give the run down on this? Trying to get my Aristo SD45 together and running with my battery and Revolution set up. To get the smoke unit running it looks like you would use the original Aristo PCB "smoke" output (red and black wires) and plug it into the Crest smoke unit then use the small black and white twisted pair wires labeled "signal' to an output using 4, 5, or 6 on the key pad. how do I know which wires from the aux. outputs correspond to what keypad numbers?

Second problem is that there doesn't seem to be any power at the red and black "smoke" wires on the original PCB, is that a PWM signal, I was using a DVOM, that would explain why I'm not seeing any voltage to the smoke unit.

Just got the sound hooked up on the SD45, got to say it's pretty disappointing, spoiled I guess with the HO scale tsunami units I have. Think I'll switch to Airwire on my next loco, plus I had real good luck with regular DCC in the past.

Thanks
Mario


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Mario - this link should give you the information you need to install the smoke unit.

http://www.trainelectronics.com/ART5700TrainEngineerRevolution/article.htm

a bit over 1/2 way down the page is a section titled *Smoke Unit Control Board Installation

*dave


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

From what I remember the SD45 smoke unit was track powered and had a DC to DC converter inside so polarity did not matter.


----------



## marsfromrexford (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks Dave, you have a nice website. I used the pink wire on the aux. function pigtail that corresponds with #4 on the key pad. The smoke module is getting turned on now but is only getting 2 or 3 volts from the main pcb. I'm going to jump full power from the battery to see if it turns on, otherwise I'll have to conclude the smoke unit is no good.

Thanks for the input

Mairo


----------



## peggy (Dec 12, 2015)

I have installed plug and play Crest receiver in Baldwin 2-6-6-2 electric steam locomotive. The smoke unit in the locomotive is hard wired to the mother board that I plugged the Crest receiver into. I assume the wires to the smoke unit should be cut and connected to the Crest smoke control unit. Can anyone please help.
Cheers Chris


----------

